# Rename the Above Poster!



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 2, 2014)

The rules are simple: Give the poster above you a new name, one that you think suits them better.

Next person to post begins the game!


----------



## Mewmic (Jul 3, 2014)

Triforce


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 5, 2014)

Frank


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 5, 2014)

Deku Stalk


----------



## Mewmic (Jul 5, 2014)

Rose


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 7, 2014)

Hot Dog


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 8, 2014)

Master Mienshao


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 8, 2014)

Homestucking Forum Gameplayer.


----------



## Mewmic (Jul 8, 2014)

Cool Guy


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 8, 2014)

Mega Man Fanatic.


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 9, 2014)

Angryshades Ganonzapper


----------



## Mewmic (Jul 12, 2014)

Lily


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 12, 2014)

Awesome Avatar-Changing Signature-Warping Girl


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jul 13, 2014)

Pretty Signature Person


----------



## Mewmic (Jul 13, 2014)

Midna


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 14, 2014)

Voodoo Queen.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 14, 2014)

Shady Starburst.


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 14, 2014)

Scary-signatured guy who I accidentally deprive of trades all the time.


----------



## Mewmic (Jul 14, 2014)

SN


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 14, 2014)

2-D


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 14, 2014)

Vast Mother


----------



## Mewmic (Jul 14, 2014)

Crobat


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 15, 2014)

Boomer Kumonga


----------



## Mewmic (Jul 16, 2014)

Lalonde


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Mega Lon


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 22, 2014)

Sven


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 22, 2014)

Fighting Weasel.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 23, 2014)

Can of Sardines


----------



## Mewmic (Jul 23, 2014)

Miendude


----------



## Byrus (Jul 28, 2014)

Frankenstein's Friend


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 28, 2014)

Robot Dinosaur Gonzo


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 28, 2014)

Vaginal Manparts


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 28, 2014)

Smart-alecky Dwarf Planet


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 28, 2014)

Albino Canid Whatsername


----------



## Mewmic (Aug 20, 2014)

Sardines


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 22, 2014)

Hot Dog


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 23, 2014)

Champion Ferox


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 24, 2014)

Steve


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 25, 2014)

Vehement Mustelid.

I'm sorry, VM, but it fits.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 25, 2014)

Peach Cheeks.


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 25, 2014)

Ruddy Remigrator.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 25, 2014)

Majorohac-Graveyardor Nova


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 25, 2014)

Virtual Monster


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 26, 2014)

Totally Mienshao


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 26, 2014)

Feraligatr


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 26, 2014)

Stoats Magotes


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 26, 2014)

Bandana Cat.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 27, 2014)

Dazzle the Dinosaur


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 27, 2014)

Tae Kwan Do Mustelid


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 27, 2014)

Pablo


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 28, 2014)

Velociraptor Man


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 29, 2014)

KungdudemawesomoverlorderMOOOOOON Fu Ferret


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 29, 2014)

Pink Squishy Tongue Face.


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 29, 2014)

Ary-something Morningburrow


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 29, 2014)

Daisy Duck


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 3, 2014)

Chow Meinshao


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 4, 2014)

Jonathan the Zombie kid


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 6, 2014)

Slappy Whippersnap.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 6, 2014)

Kangaroo Queen


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 6, 2014)

Vermin Supreme


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 15, 2014)

Vehement Mustelid.

Here's to you, VM. *raises glass*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 15, 2014)

I liek Charmanders

*raises glass*


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 15, 2014)

The Mars Volta Marathonist.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 15, 2014)

Cuddlyfins


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 18, 2014)

Silly Vulture number one


----------



## Herbe (Oct 16, 2014)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 17, 2014)

Lotad Hat


----------



## Flora (Oct 20, 2014)

Vanilla Mustard

(????? where on EARTH did that one come from)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 20, 2014)

Fauna


----------



## Dar (Oct 20, 2014)

Vexing Monitor.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 20, 2014)

To Give


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 21, 2014)

Vitasaw Medic


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 21, 2014)

Trapinch the Inferior.


----------



## Dar (Oct 21, 2014)

Totally Not Zelda



Visitor Message said:


> To Give


I actually had no idea that that's what Dar meant until recently.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 21, 2014)

Derp


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 21, 2014)

VibravaTheAverage

It took me until now to realize Dazel was an anagram of Zelda.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 21, 2014)

Bandana Wearing Meowth


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 22, 2014)

Solomon's Dinosaur Sidekick


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 22, 2014)

SB-129


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 22, 2014)

Alien Bandana Cat.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 22, 2014)

Not-Zelda


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 23, 2014)

Twinkle


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 23, 2014)

MeeM


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 2, 2014)

Mr Mega less


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Nov 3, 2014)

Kentucky Fried Ferret


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 3, 2014)

Roaring Sandstorm


----------



## Herbe (Nov 4, 2014)

dvl_fsh


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 7, 2014)

Butt Kicking Slender Mammal.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 7, 2014)

Scarlet Worldweaver


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 20, 2015)

Dah Troll Master


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 20, 2015)

Shadow of the Gas Giant


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 21, 2015)

sv_01 said:


> Shadow of the Gas Giant


Umn...can my names NOT have stuff to do with gross things like gas? please?:sweatdrop:

Master SV

And i'm sorry if you didn't like the troll name. I was only quoting on your avatar...no need to get mean about it... :(


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 22, 2015)

Shadowswirl Flutterby



(I wasn't getting mean... There is a cute alien girl in Homestuck with the nickname UranianUmbra, which most likely means "shadow of Uranus"... And Uranus is a gas giant-type planet, right?)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 23, 2015)

sv_01 said:


> Shadowswirl Flutterby
> 
> 
> 
> (I wasn't getting mean... There is a cute alien girl in Homestuck with the nickname UranianUmbra, which most likely means "shadow of Uranus"... And Uranus is a gas giant-type planet, right?)


(oh, okay^^; thanks for telling me that)

A Nice Troll from Mars :3


----------



## Pixel Chinchill (Sep 10, 2015)

Pikachi!


----------



## serpentjester (Sep 10, 2015)

_Fruit Hedgehog_


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 10, 2015)

Motley Python


----------



## Cygni11 (Sep 11, 2015)

xX_SmugSnakeThing6969_Xx


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Sep 11, 2015)

The Gerund


----------



## Pixel Chinchill (Sep 11, 2015)

But The Myth Concludes


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 12, 2015)

Screaming Pikachu


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 15, 2015)

Sylveon!

...I couldn't resist sorry please don't be mad or anything...xP


----------



## Herbe (Sep 16, 2015)

Pikawaii!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 16, 2015)

Lilycolo said:


> Pikawaii!


I like it! Thanks!^^ *hug's you*

Bluedicolo! :3


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 16, 2015)

RikusGirl001


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 16, 2015)

^ cool x) thanks

Silver The Troll :P


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 17, 2015)

Jiraichu

now where did you find that thunder stone


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 17, 2015)

Viking Kitten :3


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 24, 2015)

Flower Overflow


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 24, 2015)

^ i love it! Thanks! :D

The Witch Of Light :3 cuz of your user title XD


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Nov 8, 2015)

Jirachi
(so unimaginative, I know)


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 9, 2015)

Roaring Lugia


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 9, 2015)

Supportive Valor 01


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 9, 2015)

Wushu Weasel


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 14, 2015)

Zangooseviper


----------



## LadyJirachu (Nov 16, 2015)

Trollololol


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2015)

Cherryblossom Princess


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 26, 2016)

sv_gravity 0

Alternatively,

player getitem ff00000


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 26, 2016)

Alpha Hellhound


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 26, 2016)

Denizen of Forum Games


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 26, 2016)

Pythonus Incredibulum


----------



## Sglod (Feb 28, 2016)

The Keeper of the Hellhounds


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 28, 2016)

Brechdanau


----------



## Sglod (Feb 29, 2016)

Ci Annwn


----------



## Stryke (Feb 29, 2016)

Creision


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 1, 2016)

Scyther


----------



## Persian (Mar 1, 2016)

A Pokémon


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 1, 2016)

Prince of Persia


----------



## Stryke (Mar 1, 2016)

Great Snake


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 3, 2016)

Callsign Cobra-423


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 6, 2016)

Lady Serious.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 6, 2016)

Aerith Gainsborough


----------



## Sglod (Mar 7, 2016)

Tae Kwon Do Polecat


----------



## Stryke (Mar 7, 2016)

Tatws


----------



## Sglod (Mar 7, 2016)

The Wannabe Welshman

(If you are actually Welsh, then I christen you DynTrwynMawr (coz, like, your avatar's Probopass))


----------



## Stryke (Mar 7, 2016)

The Genuine Welshman (Hey... That rhymes...)


----------



## Sglod (Mar 8, 2016)

Rock with Moustache


----------



## Stryke (Mar 9, 2016)

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 9, 2016)

Petrified Proboscis


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 15, 2016)

awsum snek


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 18, 2016)

Mega Houndoom


----------



## Stryke (Mar 18, 2016)

Ferret Fighter


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 19, 2016)

Robot Moai


----------



## Sglod (Mar 19, 2016)

Keith


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 20, 2016)

Snow Chomper


----------



## Stryke (Mar 20, 2016)

Serial Version the First


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 20, 2016)

Codename Fire Cobra Claw


----------



## Sglod (Mar 21, 2016)

Tablecloth


----------



## Stryke (May 11, 2016)

Welship


----------



## Sglod (May 20, 2016)

Punny McPunFace


----------



## Stryke (May 20, 2016)

Mawrunt


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 20, 2016)

ekytrS


----------



## Stryke (May 20, 2016)

FunK Fur egret


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 2, 2016)

Stone Karate dude


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 3, 2016)

Specialized Killstreak Hale's Own OMELETE


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 3, 2016)

Meme Machine


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 24, 2016)

Weird baby...?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 24, 2016)

Ah Puch 729


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 25, 2016)

Karate Weasel


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 25, 2016)

Green Saber


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 26, 2016)

Butterfly


----------



## Stryke (Sep 27, 2016)

Yerdua18


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 27, 2016)

Mysse


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 25, 2017)

BattleSkars :)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

Korrina Fangirl


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 25, 2017)

LuckyPhoenix said:


> Korrina Fangirl


Thank you ^o^

Hmn, lets see...Funny Fun Man? :P xD


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 25, 2017)

Warrior Empress of Lucarios


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

a house with superglue on the bottom


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 25, 2017)

Birthday Boy! :3


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

dyslexic wishmaker


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 25, 2017)

^ lol?

Elesa's Husbando


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

Excitable conclusion-jumper with extra optimism


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 25, 2017)

DEEPER THAN A JURACHOO CAN ASPECT PERSON lol


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

lemon gummi bear


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 25, 2017)

^ awwww :3 thanks

Dah Deep Birthday Badass


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

the person who thinks that redneckphoenix is an emo edgy teenager


----------



## Stryke (Mar 26, 2017)

Emo edgy teenager


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 26, 2017)

The person who's probably more edgey and emo like than me as i'm a pretty happy go lucky dog loving cute things loving girl

Oh and to say it short: Emo wolf :P cuz wolves are awesome


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 26, 2017)

Korrina But As A Dog


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 26, 2017)

Mega Temmie


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 26, 2017)

^ Is Temmie your dog?

Mega Cobalion :P


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 27, 2017)

(No, the Temmies are a kind of creature from Undertale.)

Ammy's other puppy

(Okamiden reference now)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 27, 2017)

Noclip Enabled


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 28, 2017)

Grim Radioactive Shadow Bird


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 28, 2017)

(it was the only green phoenix i could find okay)
Orange-Horned Afro Baby


----------



## Stryke (Mar 31, 2017)

Whatever The Leader Of The Three Musketeers Is Called (I Think It Starts With A)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 31, 2017)

Stryke


----------



## Stryke (Mar 31, 2017)

Yokel Firebird


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 10, 2017)

Mr. Awesome.

Cuz no better given name can be given than the word 'awesome', which all should be called :)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 11, 2017)

Larry.
That's a better name than "Awesome".


----------



## Gzhoom (Jun 28, 2017)

Granite.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 28, 2017)

Moogle


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 9, 2017)

Kung Fu parrot


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 17, 2018)

Colored In Skarmory :P


----------



## sv_01 (May 27, 2018)

Mega Cherrim


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 28, 2018)

Sven


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 6, 2018)

Guilmon Bread ^_^


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

Ninja Star Thrower :P


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

Speedy Mc Ninja! :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 3, 2020)

Miss Brilliant Poster


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 3, 2020)

Jacariocharpip


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

Miss great user.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

Mr. Great User :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

Miss Awesome


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

Sporty Greninja :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

Jchu


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

Pearlshipping fan :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

Miss Pearlshipper.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

Mr. Viewpointshipper :3


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 11, 2020)

Fellow Korrina Fan :)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 11, 2020)

pipcharicarioninja


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 11, 2020)

That Guy


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

IndigoBunnie^^


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 12, 2020)

JirachiPikachu


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

SportyGamer! :)

using a name with the word 'gamer' is comforting me...


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 12, 2020)

Jiracveon (A combination of two Pokemon names)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

Good Comforting Friend :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 12, 2020)

Best friend


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

Top Korrina Buddy (we're both big korrina fans :3)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 13, 2020)

Lovely Lady Jirachu


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 15, 2020)

Anime Battle Fan :) (since you told me a lot of your most favorite pokemon anime moments were battle related^^ that was awesome)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 15, 2020)

Pokemon Trainer J-Chu


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Pokemon Trainer Greninjazard :3


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

Pokemon Master J-Chu.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Ninja Warrior :P Thats a cool sports show i've watched in the past :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

One of Greninlucarizardlup's best friends.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Mario Kart Champion! :D


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

A great forum poster.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Mario Kart Fan :3

I hope I can become a Mario Kart fan someday too you've made that game sound really fun


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Speed Runner :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Pokemon Showdown player


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Leafeon Plushie Giver :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Top forum poster.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Mario Kart Puzzle Maker :3


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Super happy J-Chu


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Mario Kart Workouts :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Pokemon Showdown champion


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Mario Kart Champion :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Super Jirachu!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

Super Greninja! :3


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 17, 2020)

Super Pikachu Trainer


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

Sporty Greninja Kart Racer! :)


----------

